# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Độc đáo món gỏi lá ở Kon Tum - Ẩm thực Kon Tum

## Meoluoi9x

*Không bếp lửa, không thịt rừng nhưng ở Kon Tum có một món ăn đúng nghĩa tiệc rừng. Phần lớn nguyên liệu được lấy từ rừng tạo thành món ăn chỉ có ở xứ cao nguyên này. Đó là gỏi lá Kon Tum.*


Làm món ăn này, nhọc công nhất là tìm lá. Món gỏi lá cần đến 40-50 loại lá. Ngoài trên 10 loại rau phổ biến, còn phải đi tìm hàng chục loại rau khác trong rừng. Có nhiều loại lá dường như chỉ có ở Tây Nguyên như ngành ngạnh tím, lá trâm, lá chua, lá con khỉ, lá é tím, lá vừng… Nhiều loại lá là vị thuốc như kim cang, chòi mòi, lưỡi trâu, ngải cứu… Có hai loại lá không thể thiếu là mơ lông và đinh lăng.

Lá mang về rửa sạch và bày lên mâm. Nhân để gói là da heo cắt nhỏ trộn mè rang, thịt ba chỉ và tôm luộc. Bí quyết ở món ăn này là chế biến nước chấm. Nước chấm cơm mẻ, tôm và thịt heo băm nhuyễn trộn đều vào nhau, bắt lên chảo nấu cho chín tạo một dung dịch sền sệt.

Bắt đầu ăn, người ta lấy một lá to để ngoài cùng. Bên trong là những loại lá nhỏ hơn. Thêm tôm, da và thịt, mỗi thứ một ít. Trong cùng là vài hạt tiêu tươi hoặc tiêu khô còn nguyên hột. Cuộn các thứ lại và chấm vào nước chấm sền sệt. Các loại rau rừng có vị khác nhau tạo cho món ăn thêm hấp dẫn, lạ miệng. Hàng quán bán món này ở Kon Tum hiếm khi để bàn ghế. Phần lớn bố trí chỗ ngồi trên sàn nhà hoặc trải chiếu ngồi. Rau bày đầy ra mâm, khách ăn thỏa thích.

Người ta nói rằng những người lính Trường Sơn trở lại Kon Tum thăm bạn bè, chủ và khách tự chế biến thức nhắm bằng những thứ có sẵn, vô tình tạo thành món ăn độc đáo này. Dần dần nó được thêm thắt trở thành đặc sản Kon Tum.

Mùa này, lá rừng nhiều nên khách có thể thưởng thức đến 40-50 loại lá. Theo nhiều người, ăn món "tiệc rừng" phải uống rượu ngâm từ rễ đinh lăng mới "bắt"

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Kon Tum* - *tour du lich Kon Tum*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Kon Tum click vào *du lịch Kon Tum* - *du lich Kon Tum*

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Trông món này ngon quá nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Không biết mùi vị mấy lá thế nào

----------

